# Lead weights



## jerriod74 (Dec 27, 2011)

ok I been pouring a few sinkers pyramids. I also been pouring no roll river sinker. I was wondering what wire should i use to make my no roll sinker more for the surf that has the metal wire that comes out and bury in the sand at the beach
Thanks for any help
Spc Raab
190th EN


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

when i make my king anchors i use #12 cieling wire,but that maybe a tad to large for your application,tho i have used it in the past with varying degrees of success.i would try and find something in the #16 gauge range or try copper in the #14 guage


----------



## luv_2_fish_2 (Dec 2, 2008)

If it is any easier...hammer a nail or two into the lead. I have hammered a nail into 6oz bank sinker and it held bottom. It is easy and fast to do.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

You could always use some 16 or 18 gauge galvanized wire from the hardware store. It holds its shape nicely and is fairly cheap. Or, if you need even stronger hold, maybe some thin coat hanger wire.


----------

